# OBS Engine RTA



## Nailedit77 (31/7/16)

Diameter: 25mm;
Height: 54.5mm;
E-juice capacity: 5.2ml;
Top Side refill design;
Top adjustable airflow system;
Temperature control design;
510 threading connection;
Guide oil cotton can adsorption smoke oil easily

*Side filling:* OBS improved the top filling design, make it easier to fill e-liquid into atomizer tube though the top of the side fill hole without detaching the components, just turning and lifting up the top cap.

*Top airflow: *1. Top airflow, never leak out of juice or condensate from the bottom.
2. Cool system was used with limit tracking heat wire by atomizer chamber, make airflow blow on the heat wire correctly.

*Temperature Control:* Rebuild deck and base are isolated, reduced the contact area greatly and reduced the heating delivery to the chamber and base from the coil. Make full tank not too hot when it work at high wattage.

*Guide oil cotton can adsorb smoke oil: *Atomizer seat unique design, no longer need oil, oil lock function. Guide oil cotton can be oil guiding from atomizer seat directly, fully in accordance with the DIY chassis design, flexible and easy to use cotton, DIY by yourself at any time.

*Powerful DIY Desk: *OBS upgraded DIY deck, the deck is designed to be wider and lager (17mm)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (31/7/16)

i wish these companies would start employing someone to translate... google translate on instructions is such a pain. haha


----------



## zadiac (31/7/16)

Have to say. This is a good looking RTA, but hate it when they don't show the deck. It's like telling you to buy a car, but you're not allowed to know what engine it has.
I've said it previously, presentation is everything.


----------



## cam (31/7/16)

i tend to agree zodiac. thats why i wont leap to buy till i get to hold anything in my hand.


----------



## Andre (31/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (31/7/16)

Andre said:


>


 Yes that DIY Desk is powerful. I need to get one of those for my vapestation/vape man cave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

